# Traveling with Havs by plane



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi we are moving from FL to CA and I need to fly my two Havs with us. Daisy at 10Ibs not a problem but Mikey at close to 20 is a problem. Any ideas, I'm frantic and don't want to put my kid in the back of the plane


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I flew with Timmy from Philly to Florida over Christmas. I know he was at least 15 pounds, maybe more. I bought a size medium Sturdi Bag and he fit great. I flew USAir. Truthfully they didn't even weigh or measure my bag, only took my money (ha ha). I also bought the medium Sherpa bag but thought that was too tight a fit so I use it for my cats now. Anyways hope that helps. I was very worried but everything turned out great and I'd do it again in a second!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Most airlines have a limit of 20 lbs, including the kennel, for in cabin travel, so the other option is to "check" Mikey as luggage. Or you can risk it and hope the airline doesn't weigh him when you check in. I recommend you get to the airport early to fill out the paperwork for in cabin travel, but if they balk at Mikey's size, have a friend or family member bring a hard-sided kennel to the airport so you can check him in and not miss your flight.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

This last time I flew with my pup they not only weighed the carrier+pup but also checked my receipt when boarding the plane. First time they've done either. That said, my 17 lb Hav fits fine in a large Sherpa bag (total clocked in at 22 lbs). They didn't start measuring the bag though.


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

That's what I'm worried about that they will check his size or weight He fits in a large Sherpa but if they check I'm in trouble. He's my kid always at my side I would really like him in cabin with us. Daisys 10 so she's easy


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

You're also only allowed to have one pet per person as a carry-on. Are you going to have someone else with you?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

where abouts in CA are you moving too!?
Wow that's quite the move!!


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

nanfis said:


> That's what I'm worried about that they will check his size or weight He fits in a large Sherpa but if they check I'm in trouble. He's my kid always at my side I would really like him in cabin with us. Daisys 10 so she's easy


It might be more important to the airline that the dog can stand and turn around in the bag rather than how much it weighs. That what they told us once. If your dog is tall rather than stocky, he might not pass. One of ours weighs almost 17 lbs but he's actually a tad shorter than our 14 lb Hav so it worked out. Just make sure you check all the requirements of the airline before making your reservations because they are different. I've heard Spirit is very pet friendly and I know they fly out of FL.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie
P.S. I'm also not sure a 'large' Sherpa would fit under the seat, we used a medium for both.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

check with the airline and also with your local airport. My dog would fit with Air Canada but when I check with the local airport I found out that the local airport doesn't allow dogs in the carryon even thought he airline allows it! I would have to drive 1.5 hours to the neighbouring city where it is allowed (no reason given). So strange.

Also, better to ask via email so you have a written record of all your responses to take with you when you check in. Be specific with size/weight etc.


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Mikie is tall, the medium or the 8" that most airlines gives you doesn't work. It's definitely a problem I'm just scared of putting him in as luggage. My friends Hav is a little taller and she goes back and forth to NY with him, but he's a very thin 15Ibs and a shorter flight. She also had Dr write note that he is an emotional companion 

We are moving to Palm Springs, CA we lived in Laguna Beach area 25 years ago. Came to FL for my parents and are moving back now, but Laguna area to expensive 

We close on our house here 5/15 and need to get out to CA quickly because if Mikie is traveling under the plane it has to be under 85 degrees


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh yes, my husband is coming of course so we can bring two dogs. But Daisy is only just 10Ibs


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

During the good old days when I was able to travel with Django, I had the vet fill out the certificate of good health. This was something that was never asked for but I always had it. When I flew with my hav, the weight restriction was 10lbs. Although my dog was over that, I had the vet note his weight was 10lbs. Again, it was never an issue and no one ever asked for papers.

i think if you book a ticket for pet in cabin, you will be fine. maybe your other havannese can grow his hair out a bit to make him appear a bit larger!

Check weight requirements for different airlines and go with whoever allows for larger dogs.


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

They do look better with more hair. They play together so much they make knots in their coats constantly lol. So usually puppy cuts, in some pictures less

I hear every agent at terminal is different it is a crap shoot. Hope to get a nice one


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> I flew with Timmy from Philly to Florida over Christmas. I know he was at least 15 pounds, maybe more. I bought a size medium Sturdi Bag and he fit great. I flew USAir. Truthfully they didn't even weigh or measure my bag, only took my money (ha ha). I also bought the medium Sherpa bag but thought that was too tight a fit so I use it for my cats now. Anyways hope that helps. I was very worried but everything turned out great and I'd do it again in a second!


Wow. I have to try the Medium for Ache. I have the large Sturdi Bag for her and the Med for my Chihuahua. I don't know if she fits in the Medium and she is 12 lbs. I love the Sturdi Bag but I am afraid to use the large one after someone here had problems with it. I will try today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Tere,
I think you might have been the one who recommended the Sturdi Bag to me. I think the way it's shaped makes a big difference, plus it's flexible and spreads out when put under the seat. Timmy loved that it had the little peak hole in the top, which was how he sat during the whole flight. I thought I had some pics of him in the airport but they must be on my husband's phone.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

I fly all the time with Max - and although he is on the smaller side have been very lucky so far. 

Last year I flew from Las Vegas to New York via Virgin America and it was great with Max - the planes are all new and very comfortable and I see that they out of Fort Lauderdale maybe not direct to Palm Springs but with a connection.....that is something I would explore - nobody even batted an eyelid and you can book the dogs' tickets online when you book yours - also rates are pretty reasonable and there are always deals....

One of my favorite airlines - I just wish they flew everywhere !


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My2Havs said:


> It might be more important to the airline that the dog can stand and turn around in the bag rather than how much it weighs. That what they told us once. If your dog is tall rather than stocky, he might not pass. One of ours weighs almost 17 lbs but he's actually a tad shorter than our 14 lb Hav so it worked out. Just make sure you check all the requirements of the airline before making your reservations because they are different. I've heard Spirit is very pet friendly and I know they fly out of FL.
> Monica, Dooley & Roxie
> P.S. I'm also not sure a 'large' Sherpa would fit under the seat, we used a medium for both.


That's what worries me about trying it with Kodi. He just doesn't FIT in a medium Sherpa. I've tried.<g> He's about 16.5 lbs, but he's tall, and all muscle. I'm sure there are Havs that are a lot shorter than he is, but weigh more. It just seems like a lot of money to gamble on having them turn you away at the gate. And there's NO WAY I'd let him fly cargo. He doesn't go to the groomer without me!

We're considering going to Nationals this year, but we'd drive if we go. That's why I didn't go last year. There was no way we could drive all the way to Minneapolis, and it would have meant two flights with a layover (about 8 hours of travel time) for him. I just couldn't do that to him and then expect him to perform.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been using the large Sherpa bag consistently on American Airlines and no one has given me problems with the bag size. I've had problems with "he's too big to fit" or getting weighed to be sure he's under the limit - the "it's just hair" argument doesn't work on everyone but they haven't turned me away. However, no one has questioned the bag size or measured it- plus it fits fine under the seat and I'm paying $125 for the privileged.


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Bought a sturdibag hope it goes well. Fingers crossed


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

nanfis said:


> Mikie is tall, the medium or the 8" that most airlines gives you doesn't work. It's definitely a problem I'm just scared of putting him in as luggage. My friends Hav is a little taller and she goes back and forth to NY with him, but he's a very thin 15Ibs and a shorter flight. She also had Dr write note that he is an emotional companion
> 
> We are moving to Palm Springs, CA we lived in Laguna Beach area 25 years ago. Came to FL for my parents and are moving back now, but Laguna area to expensive
> 
> We close on our house here 5/15 and need to get out to CA quickly because if Mikie is traveling under the plane it has to be under 85 degrees


If you have time, why don't you drive with the dogs? And don't you need your car out in CA anyway? We just took a trip last Spring from northern CA to NC and back and everything went smoothly. There are so many dog friendly hotels now, you won't have a problem there. Something to think about...
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

We were going to ship both cars. My husband wants to drive, I'm kind of iffy but maybe it's a good idea other than the fact both are heavy droplets in the car from nerves I think Always end up at Vet When we lived in CA we took our dogs everywhere these guys love don't go in cars much because of heat lol. I guess we Better start driving them around and getting used to it thx for a good idea


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that's a LONG drive.... where abouts in CA are you headed!??


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

We r Moving to Palm Springs

It's a very long drive and I'm back to flying its just too long a ride for me. So back to nerves about Mikie fitting. His new bag has not arrived yet, hope he fits and they don't bother us. Geeez we only have to do this one time.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow Palm Springs!!! that is a heck of a long drive!!


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes it is. Especially with two Havs who drool and puke. Sigh. I need a magic wand lol
Poof we're all there


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've never had them weigh Gucci, I think they are more concerned about the size of the bag and if it will fit under the seat than how big the dog is inside of it, we've flown her, gosh, at least 15 flights, maybe 20 ish (?) and all different airlines, and never put on the scale..

Kara


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm with Kara - we have flown with Max countless times domestically and internationally and not one time have they ever weighed him. They have only ever asked to see his paperwork/health certiifcate if international. And proof of payment if I pre-paid for his part of the flight...


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Good to know, like I said I ordered the bag that pushes down to their size 2" down but gives him more length and height before flight. He's my baby, can't help but worry lol


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

The weighing happened for first time in 3 yrs of flying last week at both to/from airports on a trip on American Airlines. They also checked my receipt for the first time ever immediately prior boarding (ie called my name up to the front and examined the paperwork). So I think it might be a new policy on that airline. 

They've still never measure the bag. I think if it's a standard brand like Sherpa or Studi, you're fine. Mostly because they have collapsible sides, so it can squish to fit.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I use to spray Lavander in his sherpa bag about an hour before we would take off for the airport. The small was calming to him. I would also take my shoe off and put my foot in his bag once we got settled on the plane. He would rest his head on my foot the entire flight. i think the smell of my foot was calming. Go figure!


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

nanfis said:


> We r Moving to Palm Springs
> 
> It's a very long drive and I'm back to flying its just too long a ride for me. So back to nerves about Mikie fitting. His new bag has not arrived yet, hope he fits and they don't bother us. Geeez we only have to do this one time.


I just found this thread from February, but it sounds like your flight plans were in the future (May?). We also are considering flying with two dogs about the same sizes in August. We've taken each of them separately before, but it's been over a year since we flew with the larger one. He's 20 lbs, but short. He was more like 17 or 18 lbs last time, and the bag we used was already tight then (but no one questioned that).

I hope you'll post again after your trip because I'd really be interested to hear how this goes for you with the large Sturdibag. As for our previous flights, our dogs were quiet the entire time. I think this is because as long as they're close to us, all is well with their world. Good luck with your upcoming move.


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi. It is coming up (May 16). I am flying onAlaska Air. Super dog friendly. I will let everyone know how it goes

Thanks for all the advise


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

By the way Mikie does not like going in to the large bag it has no top Opening so it's like going in to a tunnel


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

*Made it!*

Alaska Air was great. Flew both dogs from Ft Lauderdale FL to Palm Springs

The hardest part was carrying Mikie and Daisy thru the airports especially Mikie who tops off at a whopping 21+ Ibs. No one questioned their size, the bag size or anything. They couldn't have been nicer

Thank you all for your help


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad you all made it safe and sound and had a good experience. I guess Mikey finally got used to his "tunnel". Have fun settling in.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad to hear your trip went smoothly, Alaska Air is a great airline. Have you considered getting one of those wheel pull cart things you might be able to bungy the carrier to? I have a shoulder strap on my carrier, but it's a long walk in most terminals, but Timmy is heavy too and I think he's about 15 pounds.


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

Nanfis-this is good to hear; thanks for posting. I'll be on United. The dimensions they allow are 18x11x11, so the large (medium) Sturdibag is an inch too wide and an inch too tall. Did each of your dogs travel in a large Sturdibag, or did your other dog have a smaller bag? We also have two dogs of different size, and I'm wondering if a small bag would make the size of the Sturdibag stand out more. Maybe my husband and I should check in and board separately.

As for using a bungy, I've done that with a smaller bag using this:

Amazon.com: Travelon Bag Bungee, Black, One Size: Clothing

I don't know if it would fit around the large Sturdibag and stay put.


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

*Travel*

Mikey was in a large sturdibag and Daisy had more than enough room in a medium Sherpa. Daisy traveled fine. Mikey was nuts in between flights and was rolling his bag in the airport if you didn't hold on to the bag AND they were mildly sedated. Glad it's over Kudos to Alaska Air


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

At least at Alaska Air no problem with sizing differences. I bought a black large bag


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

nanfis said:


> Alaska Air was great. Flew both dogs from Ft Lauderdale FL to Palm Springs
> 
> The hardest part was carrying Mikie and Daisy thru the airports especially Mikie who tops off at a whopping 21+ Ibs. No one questioned their size, the bag size or anything. They couldn't have been nicer
> 
> Thank you all for your help


We have two of these for our dog carriers. Ours has a bit larger flat surface that you put the carrier on and then we use extra bungee cords to hold it on. I got ours much cheaper at Big Lots and Tuesday Morning but that was awhile ago.

Amazon.com: Lewis N. Clark Folding Luggage Cart,Black,One Size: Clothing

Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## nanfis (Apr 11, 2009)

Would have been a great idea lol


----------

